# Own Your Own DirecTV Business (Craigslist Post)



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

I came across the following in a craigslist post [Redacted]

Date: 2012-08-20, 7:07AM PDT
Reply to this post
Reply to: [Redacted]

Dear Business Owner:

I want to take the time to inform you of the attractive potential in becoming a DIRECTV authorized dealer. We are presently searching for successful, established businesses to partner with to become Authorized DirecTV dealers. Since DIRECTV was started in 1994, we have formed profitable partnerships with our independent dealers to promote and grow DIRECTV business. As our business continues to trend up, we are always looking for new dealers who want to grow with DIRECTV and share the successes that comes from selling DIRECTV programming and services. Here is a brief overview of DIRECTV and the DIRECTV dealer program.

Company Overview:
• 20 million customers strong and growing
• 7000 Shows and Movies On Demand
• Local HD Channels in 92% of the US
• Over 170 Full Time HD Channles !
• Many Movies in 1080P
• J D Power Associates #1 ranking in customer satisfaction 2007 cable/satellite study

Industry Overview:
• Cable rates continue to rise!
• Cable rates have increased more than 5.4% in January 2009, more than 3 times the rate of inflation.
• Cable rates have increased more than 40% in the last 5 years
• In 2007, the DBS industry has added more than 1.2 million net subscribers
• Over 29 million satellite accounts and growing.

DIRECTV Dealer Compensation:
We offer an array of opportunities to be successful selling DIRECTV, from both selling and installing the DIRECTV system to selling the services without doing the installation. Here is an overview of potential revenue of a single activation
 Net revenue opportunity per new qualifying residential subscriber 
 Commissions and bonuses vary based on packages and upgrades
 $50 co-op accrual per new residential subscriber
 Up to 80% coop reimbursement of advertising efforts
 Marketing support -- we will help you grow your business!
 Weekly EFT commission payments
 Friday's every week...
 Earn continuing service fees for up to 60 months
 No large upfront start up cost or franchise fees required!!! 
 We offer a company based Coop program designed to help you grow your business by giving you marketing money every time you sell a new customer.
 Commercial opportunities

As you can see, there is a tremendous business opportunity in becoming an DIRECTV dealer. Please contact me immediately if you are interesting in pursuing this partnership with DIRECTV or if you have any additional questions or concerns. I look forward in hearing from you!


Compensation: $500 per sale
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.
PostingID: [Redacted]

What I would like to know is: "Is this legit"?

I am currently unemployed and doing some side work of Home Theater and technology installs. With [Redacted] getting HD Locals a couple of months ago and Sunday Ticket gettting ready to kick off, something like this could help keep some money coming in and maybe help get me started with my own business. Has anybody heard of this and, if so, how does it work?

Any information is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Call me cynical, but I'd be suspicious. But I know to be an authorized retailer, you have to provide financial statements, pictures of inside and out etc.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Call me cynical, but I'd be suspicious.


Call _me_ Cynical. That is why I am asking you guys! Of course I am suspicious. That is the world we live in today. Sad, but I assume the worst, first.

I would like this to be legit. I could use some work right now.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

It might be legit. But if you're serious about being a dealer, there is a pretty detailed approval process.

See here: https://retailer.directv.com/NASApp/directv/PreLogin?content_type=1&z=1345502019712


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This is another one from Craig'slist and I'll simply say it's a lie and a fraudulent posting.

*RETAIL: DIRECTV OPENINGS - PAID TRAINING (san jose south)*

Date: 2012-08-15, 9:38AM PDT

*10 IN-STORE OPENINGS-IMMEDIATE HIRE POSITIONS *

*About Us: *
Our company develops campaigns to acquire new customers, increase market share, and build public awareness for *DIRECTV*, 
the brand leader in satellite television. 
We are currently hiring for in-store positions at two of the world's largest retailers to help us achieve those goals. 
We are experiencing phenomenal growth as a direct result of our success.

*Job Description: *
We are interviewing for entry-level positions that all have the opportunity for advancement into Management through 
our Management-Training Program. We offer a guaranteed starting salary of between 400-500 dollars per week.

*Requirements: *
The perfect candidate must possess enthusiasm, strong work ethic, and willingness to learn. 
We also value great people skills, ambition, and integrity.

*If you are a candidate looking for an opportunity to grow from within in an exciting, 
fast-paced career, then apply today! *
Send your resume to: [redacted]​
© 2010 DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV, and the Cyclone Design logo are trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. All other trademarks and service marks are property of their respective owners.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> This is another one from Craig'slist and I'll simply say it's a lie and a fraudulent posting.
> 
> *RETAIL: DIRECTV OPENINGS - PAID TRAINING (san jose south)*
> 
> ...


​ That sounds like those DirecTV sales reps who hang out in stores like Best Buy etc. or the mall Kiosks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> [/center]
> [/center]
> That sounds like those DirecTV sales reps who hang out in stores like Best Buy etc. or the mall Kiosks.


I don't think they even have Kiosks, but the bozos at Frys [I know], Best Buy, Target, or any other store they can weasel their way into.

"This company" is a multilevel marketing cult like group that was founded on door to door sales, but have moved to big box stores, and territories of harassment [err "selling"].


----------



## banditt76 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have to ask, what self respecting business would look for employees on Craigslist? I know if I owned a business it would be the last place I would advertise.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"veryoldschool" said:


> I don't think they even have Kiosks, but the bozos at Frys , Best Buy, Target, or any other store they can weasel their way into.
> 
> "This company" is a multilevel marketing cult like group that was founded on door to door sales, but have moved to big box stores, and territories of harassment [err "selling"].


They may be pushy since they are commission-based, but they are authorized by D* to be there. And the company isn't MLM...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> They may be pushy since they are commission-based, but they are authorized by D* to be there. And the company isn't MLM...


I don't know who or what company you're referring to, but I do know first hand about the listing I posted.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

banditt76 said:


> I have to ask, what self respecting business would look for employees on Craigslist? I know if I owned a business it would be the last place I would advertise.


I actually applied for a job off of Craigslist today and got an interview this afternoon. Good company, good job and will be a lot of fun if I get it.

I agree Craigslist is not always the best, but there are a lot of eyeballs there and the HR lady told me they work just a good as Monster and it is free!

I think this DirecTV opportunity is not one worth persuing. Sounds like a door to door banger job to me.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

banditt76 said:


> I have to ask, what self respecting business would look for employees on Craigslist? I know if I owned a business it would be the last place I would advertise.


I think it really depends on the size of the business. I'd be very leery of any posting on craigslist that claims to be for a large corp. They have the resources and needs to justify spending to post their jobs on dedicated job sites and things like linked-in business accounts. For smaller companies who may not even have a dedicated recruiting staff posting on craigslist is a lot like posting in the local paper imo.


----------



## banditt76 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have to admit the aspect of it being free would appeal to any company. Didn't think about that until after I posted above.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

evan_s said:


> I'd be very leery of any posting on craigslist..


I would suggest this too, but it does have: the good, the bad, and the ugly. 
So you simply need to do your homework.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"veryoldschool" said:


> I don't know who or what company you're referring to, but I do know first hand about the listing I posted.


What store (Best Buy, Costco, etc) did your job posting place applicants in?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> What store (Best Buy, Costco, etc) did your job posting place applicants in?


They mentioned those stores, but I only saw them in action at a Frys. This isn't to say they aren't in a BB or Costco.

The listing has: 
We offer a guaranteed starting salary of between 400-500 dollars per week.

This isn't true.

I could go into more detail, but that's not my intent. Should you want more, send a PM.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Remember about 4 or 5 months ago the Craigslist ad solciting hired hands on a farm in Ohio. When the applicants showed up they were robbed and killed.

There may be legit things on Craigslist (I'm sure there are) but whenever there is something shady, illegal, dangerous or outright fraudulent being solicited it is nearly always Cragslist.

I won't touch it personally.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HarleyD said:


> Remember about 4 or 5 months ago the Craigslist ad solciting hired hands on a farm in Ohio. When the applicants showed up they were robbed and killed.
> 
> There may be legit things on Craigslist (I'm sure there are) but whenever there is something shady, illegal, dangerous or outright fraudulent being solicited it is nearly always Cragslist.
> 
> I won't touch it personally.


When it costs nothing to list, it's a bit like the spam from the free email accounts.
Not all gmail or Hotmail emails are spam, either.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> When it costs nothing to list, it's a bit like the spam from the free email accounts.
> Not all gmail or Hotmail emails are spam, either.


Agreed. I just choose to not even expose myself to the possibility.

I'm not advocating a boycott or anything. I'm also not saying all things listed on Craiglist are bad, just that it appears to me that the vast majority of the bad things that are listed are on Craigslist.

I'm a firm advocate of the individual deciding what constitutes acceptable risk though. Anyone who wants to do business through Craigslist, hey...knock yourselves out.

Caveat Emptor.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HarleyD said:


> Caveat Emptor.


BINGO!


----------



## n4uaj (Jul 25, 2007)

They are at Sam's nearly every weekend right beside the TV displays. I just tell em I already got it and move on to the samples!


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"n4uaj" said:


> They are at Sam's nearly every weekend right beside the TV displays. I just tell em I already got it and move on to the samples!


That is something different...the people at Sam's are trying to sign you up for D* service. This thread is about operating as a D* dealer


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

When they 'ask' me, I hand them one of my sales cards


----------

